# Bester Köder für Brassen?



## Brassenkönig (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Boardies,
ich wollte mal herausfinden, welche Köder ihr am Liebsten für Brassen verwendet. Ich benutze am Liebsten ein dickes Madenbündel. Stimmt bitte fleißig ab!


----------



## BrassenHelge (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Moin Brassenkönig,
ich verwende je nach Gewässer und Jahreszeit unterschiedliche Köder. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es für größere Brassen auch keinen Universalköder. In einigen Flüssen und Seen werden größere Brassen fast nut auf Wurm gefangen, in anderen nur auf dicke Madenbündel, Mais oder einige Cocktails.
Kleinere Brassen lassen sich jedoch fast überall mit Maden erwischen.
Gruß Henning


----------



## ChristophL (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Made. Rotwurm geht aber manchmal auch richtig gut !

mfg
Christoph


----------



## RENEHH20 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Hello Jungens#h  Also mein absoluter Topköder auf Brassen und Rotaugen ist eigentlich nur die gute alte Brotflocke, mit der fische ich schon jahrelang und kann ausser im winter nichts nachteiligens feststellen. Maden und Würmer stehen für mich an zweiter Stelle.

Gruß Rene


----------



## kiepenangler (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

moin

Ich benutze am liebsten Rotwürmer als Köder auf Brassen, ist aber auch vom Gewässer abhängig. Ich mach meistens auch noch 1-2 Maden auf den Haken dann hält der Wurm besser.

Gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Brassenkönig (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Manchmal verwende ich auch ganz gerne eine Kombi aus Rot- oder Tauwurm mit Made, weil ich schon oft fette Barsche als Beifang mit dieser Kombination gehabt habe.


----------



## Aal (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

ich verwende gerne einen Köder, den andere nur als Notlösung für Brassen ansehen: Maiskörner Das bringt bei mir mehr als alles andere!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Also ich habe für " andere" gestimmt weil ein Süßer Teig Brassen auch magish anzieht. Genauso wie zum Beispiel Made/Mais in Zuckerlösung getränkt.


----------



## **bass** (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

bei meinem gewässer sind es eindeutig die maden oder die mais/maden kombi


----------



## Adrian* (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Hauptsächlich Futterkorb/Maden aber auch Mais/Maden klappt ganz gut....


----------



## Bison (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

War bisher noch nie richtig auf Brassen aus, aber was ich an der Trave in Lübeck gesehen hab gehen allgemein Regenwürmer sehr gut. Aufgezogen natürlich, dan saugen die Brassen den Wurm auf wie ne Nudel! 
Tauwürmer sollen wohl nicht so der Bringer sein. Aber mal sehen werde nächstes Jahr in den Semesterferien losziehen! Will ja auch mal ein räuchern!


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Maden und richtig stinkende dunkelrote Mistwürmer(Sollte man auch ins Futter mischen)


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

MAIS
&
Würmer aus dem Komposthaufen (ganzjährig da&fängig)

an der UMFRAGE nichts angekreutzt...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## DerStipper (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Kombie aus Pinkie/Caster Pinke/Made Caster/Made
aus Wurm hab ich noch nie was anderes als Barsch gefangen:q nich mal nen Rotauge
Mais hab ich auch noch keine Brasse gefangen aber sonst alles was auf Mais beist:q


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Also die meisten und größten Brassen habe ich immer mit Tauwürmern gefangen ........


----------



## ThomasRö (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Mit Maden lässt sich Masse fangen, wenn ich Klasse fangen will Würmer, Mais und manchmal auch kleine Boilies, Teig und Caster.


----------



## acker_666 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Dosenmais pur! 
   Wenn sie dann am Platz sind, nach jedem gefangen Fisch ein Händchen
   Mais hinterher.#6


----------



## Fliegenfänger (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Wenn ich keine fangen will gehen die auf alles. Wenn ich sie gezielt beangle dann meist mit kleinen Rotwürmern vom eigenen Kompost.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## MegaAal (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Ich habe die besten fänge mit Tauwurm gemacht, aber auch Mais ist ein guter Köder. Vorallem im Sommer stehen die Brassen meiner Meinung nach auf Tauwurm, da ich beim Aalangeln oft Brassen gefangen habe.
gruß Stefan


----------



## Angler2004 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

auf brassen ist mein hauptköder auf jeden fall maden. das ist auch die mehrheit, womit eigentlich jeder angelt. #6


----------



## Flußbarschfan (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Kombi Caster & Made! Ist unschlagbar! Caster dürfen aber nur hellbraun sein! Was auch super funktioniert sind Tubifex, aber verdammt besch... an den Haken zu bringen!

@Counter-Stricker:  Neues Avantar? #r


----------



## Angler2004 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

wie bekommt man caster denn an den haken die sind doch hart und fallen dann auseinander?


----------



## hawkeye (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Für mich gibt´s zwei Köder, die absolut top sind, wenn´s auf die richtig dicken Klodeckel gehen soll:

1) Ein richtig scönes Bündel aus Mistwürmern (werden auch Rotwürmer  genannt). Ja, ich mein die kleinen Viecher die man aus Misthaufen ausbuddelt, nicht die Konservenwürmer ausm Laden.

2) Eine Kombi aus Caster und Made. Hierbei kann der Caster gern schon dunkler sein, weil er so Auftrieb hat und es leichter für die Schleimer ist den Köder einzusaugen. Natürlich halten solche Caster nur auf einem sehr dünndrähtigen, nadelscharfen Haken.


----------



## angelschnur (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Tauwürmer aufziehen und ne Stunde in der Sonne liegen lassen bis sie ein wenig hart sind !!!
Brassen lieben leicht angetoastete tauwürmer !!!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Hallo, ich habe für Rot- und Laubwürmer gestimmt.Außerdem aber auch für Maden, Pinkies und Castern, da ich die ins Futter mische.


----------



## altersalat (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Mais in stehenden Gewässern und Made (eventuell +Mais) in Flüssen.


----------



## Stefaal (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Also bei mir werden die Brassen mit Maden/Mais Kombi verwöhnt. Hat sich einfach als bester Köder bei uns am Gewässer herausgestellt.


----------



## der Oberberger (4. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Was würdet ihr denn sagen ist der beste Köder für Brassen im Winter? 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Alles ist gut. Nur von Mehlmürmern habe ich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## ex-elbangler (5. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Meistens verwende ich Maden, kommt aber auch aufs Gewässer drauf an.


Hab für Maden gestimmt, weil ich damit die meisten bisher gefangen habe:g


----------



## Truttafriend (5. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdet ihr denn sagen ist der beste Köder für Brassen im Winter?
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger




kleine Flocke aus frischen Brötchen. Ein kleines, weißes Stück nehmen und nur um das Plättchen und ein Stück vom Vorfach kneten. Der Rest der Flocke geht im wasser auf und bildet eine Wolke um den Haken. Der Fisch kann so super gehakt werden. Im Winter fische ich nur mit Flocke, egal ob Picker, Matche etc..


----------



## Pfiffie79 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Meine größte Brasse biss beim Aalangeln auf den schwanz von einem Brasch. Ansonsten hatte ich schon erfolge in Kombination von Mistwürmern und Mais und Maden/Mais auf 10er haken


----------



## len (6. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

alles was made ist oder war=)


----------



## Mirek (14. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Hier noch nicht genannt aber: 
Am Rhein mit Käse auf Barbe bringt nebenbei auch ziemlich dicke Brassen.

Ansonsten gebe ich allen Recht die sagen es kommt drauf an...

Am Stillwasser immer ein Bringer ist die Haarmontage. Die gibt es ja auch in Monofil.

Petri
Mirek


----------



## Ronen (14. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

hier in Leipzig schlucken die mir meine Frolics weg...wie Kinder das Softeis.
Daher würde ich, wenn ich Brassen fangen wollte...Frolics nehmen


----------



## René F (17. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Habe für Made gestimmt. Aber auf Mistwürmer habe ich auch schon viele große Brassen gefangen...


----------



## Brassencather (18. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

HAllo 
Ich nehme immer ein Kombi aus Made und Caster
MFG Brassencather


----------



## Barbenandy (20. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

die meisten brassen hatte ich mit maden gefangen,kann aber nur für den rhein sprechen!!

mfg

ANDY

 :m  :m  :m


----------



## Quallenfischer (29. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Moin#h
Meine meisten Brassen habe ich mit Made gefangen und meine größten mit Mais.


----------



## Hendrik (29. März 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Kings Crown von Aldi - der Klassiker, geht immer gut  :q  :q  (Mais :q )


----------



## MobyDicky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Hallo,

ich hatte mit Teig ( Vanille oder Marzipanbackaroma ) im Futterkorb und Mais am Haken bisher die dicksten Brassen - letztes Wochenende 3 Stück über 43 cm und ein paar Rotaugen aus der Hohenwarte. :s 

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (7. April 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

hallo also glas klar maden aber ich  nehm  meist noch einen lockstoff brachte mir  diese ja  schon schöne  dicke  brassen also am futter korb ran maden  un ein bissen lockstoff  un die beissen


----------



## Tyron (7. April 2005)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Auch ich fange die meisten meiner Brassen mit Made!!!!!! Laubwurm geht aber auch ganz gut, besonders für die Dicken!


----------



## Allround123 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Ich angel immer mit Combi mais made . In meinem gewässer top !


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Da ich ausschließlich auf "Monsterbrassen" angele, leihe ich mir die Köder der "Carphantas" aus - nur eben im Durchmesser angepasst.


----------



## Franky (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Oh mein Gott, wasn oller Tröht!  Aber noch immer aktuell! :m
Made/Caster ist noch immer mein Favorit, auch für dicke Klodeckel!
Kleine Boilies hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## Riesenangler (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Ich habe für den Laubwurm gestimmt, obwohl das eigentlich nicht ganz richtig ist. Denn am liebsten und am besten fangen nach meiner Ansicht Mistwürmer, so richtig aus den tiefsten Schichten eines Misthaufens. Ok die Finger werden beim Suchen dreckig aber was solls, wir wollen ja nicht zu einer OP. Mit Maden hat man bei uns nur Ärger mit den Ukeleien und Plötzen.


----------



## bacalo (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Maden und Custer die aufgepeppt wurden mit den handelsüblichen Aromen.

Mistwürmer aus dem Hauseigenen Komposthaufen gehen auch klasse. Gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit wo sich die Fließgewässer langsam erwärmen sollte jedoch regelmäßig mit geschippelten Würmchen "gelockt" werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Maden gehen immer. Für ganz große Brassen nehme ich aber auch gern mal ganze Tauwürmer oder Laubwürmer.


----------



## thanatos (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Gezielt-selektiv auf Bleie,3-4 Laubwürmer am 10er Haken,ein Maiskorn über den Würmern schadet auch nichts ,direkt am Grund angeboten.


----------



## Plietischig (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Ich angel nur gezielt auf die größeren Brassen, mit: Gummifisch. Alles zwischen 3 und 10cm fängt gezielt die großen Raubbrassen, das klappt von Januar bis Ende Mai. Bisse und Drills im Minutentakt.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }Ich habe über einen längeren Zeitraum festgestellt, dass Laub/Rotwürmer jedenfalls beim Feedern den besten selektiven Charakter haben. Ich glaube, gerade bei einem Futterteppich mit relativ viel Lebendfutter (=Maden) und einigen Castern ist ein Wurm inmitten dieses Angebots sehr reizvoll. Auch das nachhelfen mit Dips á la Knoblauch, Leber etc. im Zusammenhang mit der Wurmangelei hat mich schon das ein oder andere mal vorm Schneidern bewahrt. 
Sicher ist auch ein mit Maden bestückter Haken eine erfolgsversprechende Variante, jedoch sehe ich hier den selektiven Charakter eher im Hintergrund. Nervige Fehlbisse durch Kleinfisch, hohe Dichte an gehakten mittelmäßigen Fischen etc - da dann doch lieber etwas weniger fangen, dafür aber vorzeigbare Fisch!

Nicht in der Liste aufgeführt sind Mini-Boilies. Im bisherigen Verlaufe des Jahres habe ich begonnen, die Methodfeedervariante besonders auf Brassen (und größere Friedfische insgesamt) einzusetzen und war über die Erfolge wirklich positiv überrascht. Gerade fischige Geschmacksrichtungen sind aus meiner Sicht für die Brassenangelei ein spitzenmäßíges Erfolgsrezept. Sollte in der Aufzählung meiner Meinung nach nicht fehlen!


----------



## labralehn (21. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*



Ronen schrieb:


> hier in Leipzig schlucken die mir meine Frolics weg...wie Kinder das Softeis.
> Daher würde ich, wenn ich Brassen fangen wollte...Frolics nehmen


Funktioniert auch im Saarland an einem See hervorragend.

Leider fange ich in Bawü Brassen nur mit Maden.


----------



## Primsfischer (21. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Die dicksten/ meisten Brassen fängt man logischerweise mit dem Köder mit dem man sie am meisten beangelt.


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Hier passt doch der ansonsten total ausgelutschte Slogan, "ist gewässerabhängig" + dazu die Frage, welche Brassen will man denn fangen? Also Masse oder Klasse?

Meistens geht's mir um große Klodeckel, dann werd ich _nicht_ in einem Gewässer mit vielen Kleinen und vielen anderen Weissfischen zu Maden greifen, 
sondern zu Boilies (Mini bis 16/20mm, je nach dem), Pellets (insbes. Red Shrimp Halibut v. commonbaits), Tauwürmern, dicken Teigklumpen, mehreren Maiskörnern am 8er bis 4er Haken oder exotischen Dingen wie Pfirsichstücken aus der Dose.

Welcher Köder es letztendlich ist, ist relativ schnurz. Viel wichtiger ist (wie beim Karpfenangeln) die Stelle zu beangeln, an der ein Rudel Großbrassen auch tatsächlich vorbei schaut.


----------



## Rotes Auge (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

.pellets!!!!!


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Rotwurm mit Caster kombiniert.


----------



## Dunraven (18. August 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Habe mal für Made gestimmt, weil es der Köder ist mit dem ich normal anfange. Eben weil ich damit erstmal alles einsammele. Wenn die großen Brassen dann am Platz sind kommen Mistwürmer aus dem Kompost zum Einsatz. Aber auch die immer mit einer Made als Stopper. Also 1-3 Mistwürmer +1 Made. Was ich dann auch noch zum gezielten Brassenangeln nehme ist Mais. Beim normalen Feedern 1 Maiskorn mit 1-2 Maden, beim Method Feeder 1-2 Maiskörner. Beim Method Feedern nehme ich aber auch gerne mini Boilie wenn es gezielt auf Brassen geht.

Also bit auf Method ist Made eigentlich immer dabei, daher meine Stimme dafür. Auch wenn ich sie nicht als Lieblingsköder gezielt auf große Brassen ansehe. Aber von großen war auch nicht explizit die Rede in der Frage.


----------



## Brachsenfan (18. August 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Ich fisch nach wie vor am liebsten mit Feederrute und Mistwürmern auf Brachsen!


----------



## warenandi (19. August 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Der gute alte Dosenmais hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen und Fänge von bis zu 65cm sind da auch drin...:vik:


----------



## brassenschnüffler (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Moinsen, mein absoluter topköder is auf jedenfall ein schönes madenbünel 
oder was ich auch gerne fische 4maiskörner auf die hauptschnur und 6 maden aufs haar
MFG brassenschnüffler


----------



## Andal (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*



brassenschnüffler schrieb:


> ...was ich auch gerne fische 4maiskörner auf die hauptschnur...



Würdest du das bitte näher erklären?


----------



## Kambala (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Hi! Möchte am Samstag auf Waller gehen, habe auch Jahres karte Luxemburg. Hast einen Tipp ???


----------



## Andal (19. September 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Klingt logisch, gehört ausprobiert! #6


----------



## Cormoraner (20. September 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*

Die größten Brassen fange ich auf 1-1.5 Tauwürmer gepaart mit 2-4 Maden als Stopper. Madenbündel funktioniert aber auch immer ganz gut, wobei da auch kleinere einsteigen.#6


----------



## kreuzass (21. September 2014)

*AW: Bester Köder für Brassen?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Die größten Brassen fange ich auf 1-1.5 Tauwürmer gepaart mit 2-4 Maden als Stopper. Madenbündel funktioniert aber auch immer ganz gut, wobei da auch kleinere einsteigen.#6



Bin ich dabei. Mach ich auch so. Funktioniert sehr gut und hat mich bisher nicht enttäuscht und zu anderen Methoden verleitet.


----------

